
YouTube - iPhone4 vs HTC Evo - tswicegood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg
======
frossie
I know, I know, it is meant to be funny (it is) and it's lame to make a
serious comment but:

The problem is by now many households have hand-me-down iphone chains in the
family and have spent much money not only in the handsets but also in apps. So
unless really this is your first smartphone, the comparison is not a level
playing field - you are not selecting purely on the basis of feature
comparison.

